# AMT 1966 Corvair Annual restoration... Sort of...



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

This one started out as another "Glue Bomb" from eBay. Like my '65, I scored it cheap, but when I opened the package I thought to myself, "What have I gotten myself into with THIS one"??? It looked a lot worse than it did online - in fact, it looked to me like the model equivalent of that kind of car you see parked in someone's front yard along a rural back road with a "For Sale" sign in the windshield. Suddenly, a light bulb went on over my head! "THAT'S IT"!!! That's what I decided to do with this one. It wouldn't be a factory stock restoration, but a replica of one of those worn out beaters. Sure, I could have done it with one of the recent reissue kits, but then it wouldn't have the annual's "1966" plates molded into it and the Corsa badges on the body. I wanted to do it on this one, basically, for the shock value when someone notices that it is, indeed, an actual 1966 annual that has been weathered toi this extent. After I stripped the heavily brushed-on paint, I realized that it wasn't such a bad model after all, but by then I had the idea so firm in my mind that there was no turning back!

(I apologize for the "Motortopia.com" notation at the bottom of these photos. I seem to have lost track of where the originals are in my computer, so I had to copy the ones I had posted to my Motortopia account into my Photobucket account to post them on here! Kinda convoluted, but it works well enough for me!)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

This shot of the passenger side shows that the owner has made a half-hearted attempt at rehabbing the car by replacing the trunk lid and door with used panels. Apparently the rare optional AM/FM radio worked at some point in the relatively recent past, because the snapped-off antenna has been replaced with a bent wire coat hanger.










Notice that the car still wears it's Corsa badge on the front fender and it's "C" badge on the quarter panel behind the door. Look closely at the engine lid and you'll see the round "Turbocharged" emblem, denoting that the cae was originally motivated by the optional, 180 h.p. turbocharged engine.










Well, that turbo motor is long gone, and It's been replaced by a base 95 h.p. dual-carb version. That replacement engine has seen better days - the fan belt is busted and the carbs are sitting loose on their mounting studs. The battery tray is rusted out and the spare tire is terminally bald. The taillight lenses have gone missing sometime over the past few years too.










The battery acid that caused the battery tray to let go was also at least partially responsible for the quarter panel rusting through behind the wheel well. At least he riveted some aluminum roof flashing over the hole! This shot also shows the engine lid support strut, latch, and license plate light I made for it.










Someone wanted to make it look sportier at one point and bolted a couple of 14" aluminum slot mags to the back of the car to go with the factory 13" steelies up front. Look closely at the trunk lid right above the driver's side headlights and you'll see the mounting holes for the Corvair nameplate that was screwed down there - that panel was from a 1965 model year car, the only year to have the emblem mounted there. From 1966 gthrough the end of production in 1969, it rode to the inside of the driver's side headlights on the front panel. Again, aluminum flashing has been used to cover body rot.










Many of the missing bits and pieces can be found tossed inside the car. The wheel covers are in the front passenger footwell, while the air cleaner setup and the rear air exhaust grille are in the duct tape patched back seat.










Over here, on the driver's side, the quarter window has dropped partway into it's well. He really should have put the windows up and put some plastic over that quarter window, because the elements are wreaking havoc on the rare and expensive wood steering wheel! The moisture can't be doing the original multi-gauge Corsa instrument panel and rare AM/FM radio any good either! Again, the driver's seat has been patched up with duct tape.










Underneath, it's easy to tell that the car has led a rough life. The muffler has fallen off it's rusted-out crossover pipe, and the floor has had a couple of patches riveted in. The driver's side floor and trunk floor are unpainted aluminum... they're actually repaired with pieces of a stolen road sign! 










As you can see, I come by my screen name honestly. As with my other postings, I invite all comments. Please let me know what you think, and feel free to ask any questions you might have.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

CorvairJim......Again, Great work on this one as well......:thumbsup:

And yeah,,,,WE see where you got your User name from........:lol:
Post'em as you get'em.....

MOE.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

s.moe said:


> CorvairJim......Again, Great work on this one as well......:thumbsup:
> 
> And yeah,,,,WE see where you got your User name from........:lol:
> Post'em as you get'em.....
> ...


First of all, thanks for the compliment. That means a lot to me coming from a guy with your skills!

Anyhow, as you said at one point in your garage thread, Moe, "Ask and ye shall receive"! I have probably half a dozen of my Corvairs in my Photobucket (as well as a few of my other builds), and I plan on posting them as I get the time. I'm busy on a couple of other websites too, even as the model group's owner and moderator on Motortopia.com, so it might be a couple of days between times I get the hour or so that I like to take to get each of my builds properly posetd on here. As you've probably noticed, I like to take the time to tell about what I'm showing in each photo... And I'd like to take some time at my work table from time to time too... :tongue:


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

*nice*

Yep definitely some nice work.
I had a friend that had a real one in his back yard just like that.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

*Very nice restoration Jim!* :thumbsup: Very cool _'story'_ about it, that I believe so many of us can relate to as well. My very first car, that my parents got me when I was 15, was a '57 Chevy 4 door, with the straight 6, and 3 on the tree. It was a lot like your 66 here. So cool to read about the floor being patched up, the quarter panels, etc. I learned a lot about cars working on my '57, swapping out the 6 for a 283, etc, etc. Sadly, it wound up sitting in the front yard, like this here Corvair..... and we finally had to junk it.....

Always liked the Corvairs. Worked with a fellow who had a Spyder  Never rode in, or drove one, but just always thought they were such a cool car! 

So nice-- your sharing your knowledge about them, both in print, and model form  Can't wait to see more!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Funny you should mention a '57 Chevy 4-door sedan with a straight-6 and 3-on-the-tree - My mom once had a car just like that, a base model 150 Series car that she went in half on with her mother. The 2-door sedan would have been $56 cheaper, but her grandmother relied on them to get around, so they sprang for the back doors to make things easier when the three of them went anywhere together. When my folks got married in 1960, my grandmother got the '57 and my folks shared my dad's 348 Power Pack '58 Bel Air Sport Sedan... until he realized that she couldn't manage the power of the car! He traded his baby in on a '60 Corvair 700 sedan - which they both wound up hating! It went away about 1 1/2 years later for a new '62 Biscayne 2-door sedan. I discovered Corvairs on my own about 20 years later starting with the dark green Monza coupe that the model I posted the other day was based on. Belatedly, my dad found out that Corvairs could be FUN, if they are set up the right way, meaning a warmed-over engine and a 4-speed stick instead of the base engine and a Powerglide!


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Cool story Jim  Man, I wish I still had my '57-- 4 doors and all! That 235 was/is a great engine! I didn't know squat about cars, but was working at an AMOCO gas station....... the good old days, and was learning a little bit. I kept tightening the rocker arms down because the valves were tapping a bit, and eventually burnt the valves up-- hence the 283. 

I remember one of my friends had a big old smoking '58...... I can still see him driving it with the worn out suspension. We had the cool stance back then, without even trying....... LOL!

I do seem to remember, back in 1970-73, a pair of old ladies used to come into the station, in Natrona Heights, Pa, in a little Corvair with the little 'toggle switch' kind of shifter on the dash. I don't know much about the Corvairs-- is that kind of what your Dad had? Does make one wonder what the car makers were thinking at times with the little engines......??? My Dad bought a brand new 62 VW bus to haul himself, Mom, and 5 of us kids around in........ only trouble was-- it had one of those COX .409 engines in it I think...... LOL! We used to all get out and push it up the hills.......LOL!

Thanks for the memories


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

All Corvairs with automatic (Powerglide) transmissions had a dashboard-mounted shifter. The "Early Models" (1960-64) had a toggle-like lever hung underneath to the right of the heater controls with an indicator window in the instrument panel above it, while the "Late Models" (1965-69) had it actually poking through the instrument panel itself to the riight of the gas gauge. All manual shifters in Corvairs were conventionally floor mounted.

Hey, thanks for the interest in my personal favorite 1:1 cars. If you or anyone else on this board have any other Corvair-related questions that I can help out with, please feel free to ask them. They really are great little cars, and can get you into a fun hobby car that has decent performance for a lot less money that most other collector cars. If you want to build a Corvar model, yuou can come to me for advice on what the factory did... and what AMT did wrong!


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

CorvairJim........Heck....I'm not as good a builder as some of the other guy's on here.....We all are in different stages of this Hobby....And as you know,,,, You can build one kit and it look's Great,,,The next one...Well...Maybe the paint, Stance, or just the fit of the part's ....Can make it look a little off/not quite right...You know ???
I just consider myself a Kit builder, with a little modification throwed in......
Now someone like John...aka.....Schwinnster.....He's what I'd call a Skilled Model Builder.........From His work that I've seen,,,, Chopped top's, Leadsled's, Lot's of Scratchbuilding work and Small detail's......Just look in on His Thread...You'll see what I'm talking about......
AND THERE'S MANY MORE, Who post their work on here......That's what's so Great about this Forum...Anyone, Regardless of their Skill level, can see other Builder's work's and get Idea's and Insperation's, To try out themselves......

Would love to see your other build's....All the Guy's love to see someone's Pic's.......
Just post them when you can get around to it....:thumbsup:..

MOE.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Moe. Your right. Jim is a little out of my league. I'm not to far behind him with some of my scratch builds. (ewaskew) got me into that. He taut me, If you dont have a part, build it. 

Reading your post on Jim's photos it sounds like your at my skill level. My last few build didn't turn out to well. My Fire Truck came out to be the bomb, but everything after that went down hill. Hopefully with my 91 Cougar I can make a come back. 

I found rushing the build leeds to error. I'm gonna take my time on this one. It's looking to good.

Jim. You have to post that GTX. I think it's funny we built the same model the exact same way.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

thundercat said:


> Jim. You have to post that GTX. I think it's funny we built the same model the exact same way.


I'll get around to posting the GTX some day, both on here and on Motortopia. I'll need to find that dang rear spoiler again first, remount it, and take some more happy snaps of it!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

HEY! I've sen that car!! Good job recreating it!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey guys: I just HAD to post this photo! I saw this car for sale on eBay about a month AFTER this model was completed. Tell me, is this weird or what? It's white, it has the same paint erosion at the tops of the side panels (althoughthe paint on the roof of the 1:1 car is WAY worse!), and the eBay shot even shows the car with the engine lid open! Mine is glued in the open position on a replica strut that I scratchbuilt for it.

(Once again, I apologize for the "Motortopia.com" subheading... )


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

what year did they go with the rear way bar to stop the tuck under? First engine my best bud and i rebuilt was a 64 monza 900 motor,,we spent many a fun night late night repairing all the holes in this thing adding bondo and sheet metal,never did get to drive it as once we got the motor done it turned out to have a bad tranny,but the memories we had were great.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Pretty awesome.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

2.8powerranger said:


> what year did they go with the rear way bar to stop the tuck under? First engine my best bud and i rebuilt was a 64 monza 900 motor,,we spent many a fun night late night repairing all the holes in this thing adding bondo and sheet metal,never did get to drive it as once we got the motor done it turned out to have a bad tranny,but the memories we had were great.


First off, I have to comment that the so-called "Tuck Under" situation was a myth, plain and simple. Ralph Nader created that out of whole cloth. The man is NOT an engineer, and has never had a driver's license, even to this day. It is impossible for a swing axle to "Tuck Under" the car for the simple reason that it's outer end is ATTACHED TO THE CAR BY THE CONTROL ARM, THE SPRING AND THE SHOCK ABSORBER! It's travel is limited. Even if it were possible, centripital force causes the side of the car to the outside of a corner to COMPRESS the suspension, not raise up on it! Nader's silly drawings in his book of a car pole-vaulting over it's outside axle are laughable on this fact alone. Ralph Nader was just a wet-behind-the-ears lawyer fresh out of law school out to make a name for himself. It was later discovered that he was on the payroll of the Ford Motor Company while he was writing his screed. 

The second chapter of "Unsafe At Any Speed" is about how the horizontal tailfins on the 1959 and 1960 Chevys cause the rear of the car to lift off the ground at 70 mph. Maybe he should have consulted NASCAR legend Junior Johnson about that before committing himself to such a bold fabrication. Johnson won the 1960 Daytona 500 in a 1959 Impala at an average speed of nearly 140 mph - TWICE THE SPEED AT WHICH NADER CLAIMS THE DRIVE WHEELS GET AIRBORN! Ol' Junior must have been catching one hell of a draft for the whole race to get the car over 70, not to mention having the world's best car control to go that sort of distance on the front wheels alone! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Anyhow, to answer your question: The Corvair had a swing axle rear suspension from 1960-64, with the addition of the transverse "camber compensator" leaf spring setup for 1964. In '65, it went over to a fully independant rear. Personally I've never had any trouble with the handling of an "Early Model" Corvair - You just have to know what to expect from it and have the tires inflated properly. The factory recommended 15 psi front, 24 psi rear for a reason! With radials, I cut that difference roughly in half proportionately: 24 front, 32 rear. Even so, I've always preferred the flatter handling of the "Late Model" Corvairs in fast driving situations (I run 32/35 on those. Thanks for asking. 

Anyone reading this can feel free to ask me any Corvair-related questions. I've owned Corvairs ever since 1980 up until I had to sell my last and best one a couple of years ago for financial reasons. Corvairs are one of the best undiscovered bargains out there as far as collector cars go. They're tons of fun to drive, parts are easy to get, and the car is a guaranteed conversation starter!


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a friend that I have known almost my whole life. They, the entire family, drove Corvairs when we were in high school, Mom, Dad, Kids, all of them! I was hauling junk metal at one time just to make a living and they gave me an old Corvair body that they had but they didn't have a title. A friend and I took that old 'Vair out to his dad's farm and we hooked it to a truck with a chain. We pulled each other around the barn lot and just pummeled an Oldsmobile Cutlass that someone else had given me with that Corvair. Tore the living crap out of that Cutlass but didn't hardly do any damage at all to the Corvair.

I bought my first Corvair model back in about 1976. I painted the interior and only primered the body but I still think it was one of the coolest models I ever built. You have some very cool Corvair models Jim. How about sharing some pics of your 1:1's that you have owned?

Mo


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Unfortunately I only have photos of my most recent one in my computer. That's the only one I have any digital photos of and my scanner bit the dust about half a year ago. I'm rather new to the site: Would it be a problem with anyone if I were to post photos of a 1:1 car on here, especially since I haven't built a replica of it in scale yet (I can't find paint that's close enough to 1966 "Lemonwood Yellow")? I'd love to show the car off even though I no longer own it - I had to sell it about two years ago for financial reasons. Seems we were already two months behind in the mortgage and about to miss another payment. I had a standing offer on the car from a friend so I finally broke down and sold my baby to keep a roof over our heads. That also freed up about $75/month in reduced car insurance. I would have had it under Collector's insurance except that we don't have a garage to keep the car in, a requirement for that type of insurance.

I'll start a new thread asking if anyone minds if I post a few pics. Until then, here's one. This one is my favorite, taken in October of 2010, when I talked my friend into letting me drive the car for a few days while we were on vacation near where he lives in Pennsylvania's beautiful Pocono Mountains:










As you can see, she had a few cosmetic issues, but my friend has gone over her from top to bottom, stripping her down to bare metal, repairing all the rust, and repainting her in her original Lemonwood Yellow.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

That is SAAAAAWEEEEEEEEEETTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

71 Charger 500 said:


> That is SAAAAAWEEEEEEEEEETTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks, buddy! She was my baby, and she's in good hands now. Unfortunately, those hands don't belong to me. At Schwinnster's suggestion, I'm planning on posting my own "Garage" thread on here like some of the other guys have done. I'll go into more detail there about what all was done to make this particular Corvair unique, and the terror of every 5.0 Mustang in the western Philly suburbs!


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

> I'll go into more detail there about what all was done to make this particular Corvair unique, and the terror of every 5.0 Mustang in the western Philly suburbs!


 _That_ Corvair must've been a real beast then Jim!  My buddy had an '87 Five O that had _everything_ but the Paxton supercharger-- suspension package, etc. I was holding my hat on while we were going 130mph! Would have _loved_ to see him get smoked by your Corvair! LOL!


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Dang, that would be something to see and laugh at! Local papers headlines the next day, "Rich Kid Gets Mustang Butt Handed To Him By Corvair". :woohoo: Poor kid would have to transfer schools and go into the witness protection program!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Well guys, it's like this: It's a 2,400 lb car with over 220 r.w.h.p., with the weight of the drivetrain over those rear wheels so that none of the power goews up in tire smoke. That makes for easy 4 second 0-60 times on pump gas, with 1/4 mile times in the 13's. The 164 cid (2.7L) air-cooled, horizontally opposed 6-cylinder engine was factory rated at 140 h.p. gross, but by applying some tried-and-true old school hot rodding techniques it came out with roughly twice that (like I said, over 220 at the wheels). It had a .040 overbore, taking it up to roughly 170 c.i.d.; the compression was bumped from 10:1 to 11:1; it got a hotter cam; low-restriction exhaust (Extrude honed factory manifolds so it could still have it's lower cooling shrouds on it for heat/defrost - you can't run the shrouds with headers) including dual "Turbo" mufflers; four primary carbs instead of two primaries and two secondaries (all with larger jets); and K&N racing-style air cleaners. The intake runners were also extrude honed. It had larger valves as well, from a small block Chevy. That required some fairly extensive head work, but the heads were off to be "De-flashed" anyhow. That's an old Corvair tuning trick, to grind away all the casting flash beteen the cooling fins of the aluminum heads and the cast iron cylinder barrels to allow for better air flow, thus better cooling. My engine ran about 40 degrees cooler on average after the engine was de-flashed. It used to ping a bunch on hot days, especially under load like accelerating up a hill. After the job was done, it would hardly ping at all. The top end was nothing to write home about since it had a 3.89:1 posi rear. At redline in 4th, it was only doing about 105 mph. The way the engine was built, I felt confident taking it up about 500 over redline, but that was no more than about 115. But it got to that speed pretty doggone fast!

Not that I would ever do any street racing (No, not ME! :tongue, but if I had, I would have been 14-0 against those 5.0's. 15:0 if you count the one a good friend would have beaten with me in the car too while he was taking it for a spin... but he would never do anything like that either! 

The car has handling to back up it's straight line performance, with firmer springs about 1" lower than stock, adjustable gas shocks, and polyurethane suspension bushings all around. My thoery about those yellow square "Recommended Speed" signs on highway on- and off-ramps was to take their recommendation and double it... Then see if the car has a little more to give. Even on it's regular 185-80R13 whitewall street radials, it would out-handle many much more expensive sports cars. I once outran a BMW Z-4 on a 10-mile stretch of twisty Pocono mountain back road. My wife and I were stopped at a roadside ice cream stand and already in line when the BMW zoomed past... and slammed on the brakes when he saw the 'Vair in the lot. He came back to check out the car, and we had a nice 1/2 hour bench racing session while my wife and his girlfriend talked about whatever they talked about!


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

_Very cool info Jim!_ I'm betting the look on the faces of those surprised 5.0 owners, after getting smoked, made all the time and money spent on tricking out your Corvair worth it  Love the story about the BMW as well.

One thing that disturbs me tho.... the *"...old Corvair tuning trick, to grind away all the casting flash beteen the cooling fins of the aluminum heads and the cast iron cylinder barrels..." * I'm not bothered by the 'tuning trick'-- the De-flashing-- that's way cool,_ but_..... what _really_ fries me is that they put out a product in that 'flashed' condition, and we the public accept that. To me, that's ridiculous. 

So many things like that, that IMHO just make no sense. Like the '69 Nova I was inspecting, and while underneath it, I realized this 4 door Nova with a straight 6, 2 bench seats for 5-6 adults..... had a single leaf suspension on the rear end..... 

I also owned a couple Cavaliers-- an '84 wagon, and an '89 sedan. Probably once a year I put new rotors on each of them, because 'they' couldn't/wouldn't put a decent size rotor on in the first place. Once those rotors get to where they 'need cut'-- you might as well just put new ones on, because once cut and made even thinner-- they just warped. 

Sorry Jim, didn't mean to vent so much, but........ stuff like that _*just aint right*_......


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Schwinnster said:


> _Very cool info Jim!_ I'm betting the look on the faces of those surprised 5.0 owners, after getting smoked, made all the time and money spent on tricking out your Corvair worth it  Love the story about the BMW as well.
> 
> One thing that disturbs me tho.... the *"...old Corvair tuning trick, to grind away all the casting flash beteen the cooling fins of the aluminum heads and the cast iron cylinder barrels..." * I'm not bothered by the 'tuning trick'-- the De-flashing-- that's way cool,_ but_..... what _really_ fries me is that they put out a product in that 'flashed' condition, and we the public accept that. To me, that's ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Breathe John, breathe! Nice calming breaths, in.......out........in through the nose, out through the mouth. There now.......don't we feel better? John, JOHN, STOP THROWING PAINT CANS AT ME JOHN!!

:roll:

Very cool story Jim! I bet all the Corvair owners just LOVE telling stories about the "muscle cars" that they've whupped up on! If one pulls up beside me in my Charger I'm gonna have to think twice now about running him down the highway, not that I would ever do anything like that!!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Schwinnster said:


> _One thing that disturbs me tho.... the *"...old Corvair tuning trick, to grind away all the casting flash beteen the cooling fins of the aluminum heads and the cast iron cylinder barrels..." * I'm not bothered by the 'tuning trick'-- the De-flashing-- that's way cool, but..... what really fries me is that they put out a product in that 'flashed' condition, and we the public accept that. To me, that's ridiculous. _......


I agree completely. I think the base cause of this was to get them out the door as quickly as possible. In the 60's (in fact, right up until today), "Good Enough" is often thought to be good enough. The official GM line seemed to be, "If the cars run acceptably for 90% of the byers 90% of the time without de-flashing them at the factory, then why bother to do it"? Here we are, over 50 years since the first Corvairs rolled off the line, and the people who own them are much more likely to be enthusiasts than they were back then.

You also mentioned warping brake rotors on Cavaliers. While I never had that problem on the '99 Cavy I used to own, we've gone through 2 complete sets of rotors on my wife's 2005 Malibu Maxx in just 70,000 miles. She doesn't drive the car hard either. The right rear rotor had to be replaced an extra tme because it was already warped when it was replaced at 30,000 miles. The mechanic at the dealer that did the job during state inspection apparently didn't test drive the car after they were installed because the judder was apparent immediately the first time she stopped the car. It was so bad that she pulled off to the side of the road, afraid something was falling off the car! I was following right behind her (I had driven her to the shop to pick the car up), so I drove it back to the shop withher following in my Cobalt SS. I had the service manager test drive the car and he went off big time at thetech that did the job when we got back.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

71 Charger 500 said:


> Very cool story Jim! I bet all the Corvair owners just LOVE telling stories about the "muscle cars" that they've whupped up on! If one pulls up beside me in my Charger I'm gonna have to think twice now about running him down the highway, not that I would ever do anything like that!!


Horses for courses... It all comes down to power-to-weight ratio and gearing, and of course whether you're just driving it in a straight line or if it's the real world and ther are actually curves in the road! My car was an all-around performer while most muscle cars, as they came from the factory, did just one thing well - Straight line aceleration (but they did that REAL well!). My 'Vair had the aceleration to beat most cars into Turn 1, and if I did that it was "Race Over"!

I once rode with a friend of mine and his brother in a 1966 Corvair Corsa Turbo convertible and a 12-cylinder Jaguar XJ-S came up alongside at a traffic light. He took off hard when the light went green, so Bill just nailed the gas. The Turbo spooled up and we were off to the races. We went past the guy about 1/4 mile up the road at about 85 (keep in mind, we had 3 big men in the car at the time), so Bill let off the gas, having proven his point. The Jag went by and kept on going... until a State Police car came in behind him from a side road and pulled him over. Too bad for him... G'by, guy! :wave:


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

> I once rode with a friend of mine and his brother in a 1966 Corvair Corsa Turbo convertible and a 12-cylinder Jaguar XJ-S came up alongside at a traffic light. He took off hard when the light went green, so Bill just nailed the gas. The Turbo spooled up and we were off to the races. We went past the guy about 1/4 mile up the road at about 85 (keep in mind, we had 3 big men in the car at the time), so Bill let off the gas, having proven his point. The Jag went by and kept on going... until a State Police car came in behind him from a side road and pulled him over. Too bad for him... G'by, guy!


Sounds a little like _'profiling'_ Jim....... *LOL!* State Police isn't gonna pull over one of those 'slow' Corvairs, but that Jag-- *Ooo, those Jags are fast cars! LOL! *
Always learning something new here....... Love the word *"judder"* that you used to describe what your wife experienced with that warped rotor in her '05 Malibu. _Perfect!_ :thumbsup:


----------

